# Tea Shelf



## dchasef (May 15, 2009)

I am trying to build a shelf, similar to the attached photo, to hold a large selection of tea under my desk. It will consist of 4 shelves that are each 5 & 3/4" tall. Also, the shelf will be 38" wide and 7" deep. I am slightly familiar with woodworking, but I would like to make a better looking product than I have in the past. I am on a tight budget, but I am also open to suggestions. I have considered birch, pine radiata, and poplar as possible woods, but I am not sure which to use. I am also unsure about the type of glue to use and what type of stain would look best. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

Pulling a George Costanza.......I like it!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Pine and poplar are very soft woods and would be easier for a novice to work with as far as sanding goes. Personally, I would consider how much longevity you wish this piece to have and consider a hardwood. Something along the lines of a maple or oak or a combination of both. As far as staining the wood.....:blink:...I'm not a big fan of stain and although I have been known to use it from time to time, I would rather let the beauty of the wood show through a clear coat of varathane or wipe on poly etc. You also need to decide what type of joinery you are going to use for the sections. Rabbets, dovetails, mitres, splines etc. Each have their benefits. My suggestion for making a better product than you have in the past....take your time and have some fun. Research different techniques. Ask here on the forum. A great bunch of folks here that are all willing to help. Don't rush the project. I'm sure that you will much happier with it if you take some time instead of throwing it together.
Ken
p.s. don't forget to post photos. We love photos


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dchase,
Welcome to the forum. Looking at the pic you posted, I think I would build all the little boxes separate out of lumber 1/2" thick. The verticle sides in the pic look too thick to me. Then if you planned it out right, I think you could eliminate the thin shelves in between and attach the boxes to one another. I think it would have more of a random shape look without the thin lines going through it. In fact, it would let you make the boxes different heights, that way getting rid of the even side to side look and look more artsy. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## dchasef (May 15, 2009)

Thank you for the advice thus far. 

To Kenbo, I have been starting to shift my focus to hardwoods, but I am still trying to weigh the options. I am a graduate student, and I have been planning this shelf on and off for the past six months, so I am definitely in no hurry. I am trying to build a quality product. Thank you for the advice. Do you have any tips for how you would join the pieces? I have considered simple wood glue and/or dowels. My abilities are rather limited beyond those, but I am open to any suggestions. Thanks.

To firehawkmph, another very talented woodworker that I have talked to also suggested your idea about building the boxes individually. The only problem that I have with that is the amount of tea that I am trying to fit into the shelves. Given the quantity, I have calculated that I will need all four shelves and almost the entire length of each. Yet, I do see the presentation benefits of your idea. Do you think that a compromise could be reached between the two approaches? Thank you for your insight.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

How much tea and what kinds are you planning on storing on the shelves? Now you have my curiousity. And if you have this much tea to drink, maybe we should desing a bathroom into your desk too.:laughing: This could be the ultimate George Costanza desk yet.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## dchasef (May 15, 2009)

Most of my tea is stored in recycled Republic of Tea containers. In reality, I have a little over 100 varieties, but I only drink about 30 on a regular basis. I do basically live at my desk, so a bathroom would be a nice addition, but I will stick to a tea shelf for now. I searched the internet for what I want, but I am apparently one of the only ones who wants such a shelf. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> How much tea and what kinds are you planning on storing on the shelves? Now you have my curiousity. And if you have this much tea to drink, maybe we should desing a bathroom into your desk too.:laughing: This could be the ultimate George Costanza desk yet.
> Mike Hawkins


At least someone knew what I was referring to. :laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Beerdog,
My whole life is one big seinfeld episode. I've seen 'em so many times I almost know them by heart.

Dchase,
I like the 'Republic of tea' brand tea. I didn't know they made so many different kinds. Guess I'll have to stop in at the store next time.
Mike Hawkins


----------

